# Lia is back!



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

No one?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

She is a cutie! I am not really a critiquer but I like her, what breed, age?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks! She is a 3 yr old (birthday was last Thursday) rescue Arabian. She was starving. I got her Jan 4th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I would say, firstly.. she's cute  And secondly, she appears a -tad- bumhigh, but that could be the angle of the pictures. Her neck ties in a little low, and she is standing under herself a bit in some of the pictures. Might be better if you had any of her squared up?

Also, congratulations on your pretty ribbons. That little girl has come such a long way in your care... She has really blossomed. Yay!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

you are doing a good job with her, I can imagine what she looked like when you got her. she's a bit behind developmentally probably because of her poor nutrition as a baby. she obviously needs more muscle but that will be a work in progress as she matures. are you riding her yet?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> I would say, firstly.. she's cute  And secondly, she appears a -tad- bumhigh, but that could be the angle of the pictures. Her neck ties in a little low, and she is standing under herself a bit in some of the pictures. Might be better if you had any of her squared up?
> 
> Also, congratulations on your pretty ribbons. That little girl has come such a long way in your care... She has really blossomed. Yay!


I also think she is bum high, I need to measure her wither and hip again. But, she was held back nutritionally and developmentally and she is still a baby <3 I have hopes that she will even out. 

I am not sure about her neck, no one has ever mentioned that, interested.

The standing under pictures are only because of the deep sand, she was having difficulty in it. I can post more pics where she is really square. Let me dig some out! Thanks for everything said so far!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Chopsticks said:


> you are doing a good job with her, I can imagine what she looked like when you got her. she's a bit behind developmentally probably because of her poor nutrition as a baby. she obviously needs more muscle but that will be a work in progress as she matures. are you riding her yet?


She is definitely gaining muscle and fat, but she obviously needs more. This is just what I have slowly put on her since January 4th, she has a lot more to go  

No, I am not riding her yet. I dont feel comfortable. Those are me in the pictures, and I do not feel like she is big enough for me yet. I want to give her every chance to develop. She has had a saddle on 5x and walked around/lightly lunged with it on. Her other forms of exercise include lunge lining, free lunging, and ground driving/flexing. We try to put in a variety of patterns and stretches too.

But that's just me, a lot of people have told me to jump on her. I just don't think she is big enough/think I am too big for her. 

Anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

how tall is she?
she looks to be just at 14hh from the pics, but that's just a guess.

I'd say wait until she has more weight and muscle to her. And then, light riding only, of course. 
She'll do fine, I'm sure. Arabians are hardy little things.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> how tall is she?
> she looks to be just at 14hh from the pics, but that's just a guess.
> 
> I'd say wait until she has more weight and muscle to her. And then, light riding only, of course.
> She'll do fine, I'm sure. Arabians are hardy little things.


The very day I got her she measured 14.1 at the wither. I should have measured her hip, and will try to tonight. We will continue with saddling, lunging and ground driving for now  Maybe by summer I can start backing her.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

nherridge said:


> She is definitely gaining muscle and fat, but she obviously needs more. This is just what I have slowly put on her since January 4th, she has a lot more to go
> 
> No, I am not riding her yet. I dont feel comfortable. Those are me in the pictures, and I do not feel like she is big enough for me yet. I want to give her every chance to develop. She has had a saddle on 5x and walked around/lightly lunged with it on. Her other forms of exercise include lunge lining, free lunging, and ground driving/flexing. We try to put in a variety of patterns and stretches too.
> 
> ...


I think you are handling it perfectly. I think building her up slowly is the way to go for an animal that was starved. She is fine boned so you don't want to just pack her full of fat without the muscle and bone developing with it. I wouldn't ride her either, that's why I asked. I certainly wouldn't jump her! Ignore that person's advice!!! Your instincts are spot on, keep up exactly what you're doing.

Addition: You aren't too big for her, when she's ready she will be a fine mount for you. You're not big and she's not small, she just has some growing to do.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Chopsticks said:


> I think you are handling it perfectly. I think building her up slowly is the way to go for an animal that was starved. She is fine boned so you don't want to just pack her full of fat without the muscle and bone developing with it. I wouldn't ride her either, that's why I asked. I certainly wouldn't jump her! Ignore that person's advice!!! Your instincts are spot on, keep up exactly what you're doing.
> 
> Addition: You aren't too big for her, when she's ready she will be a fine mount for you. You're not big and she's not small, she just has some growing to do.


Thank you! Jump her? Oh, no that is not what they meant, they meant like go ahead and hop onto her back, hahaha. IF she is going to be trained as a hunter it will not be for mant years!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I measured her bum, 15 hands! And her wither is ALMOST 14.3!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I SORT OF laid/leaned over her back, my feet were still on the stool 
She was like, really mom?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

On the pony! <3 muhahahahaaa!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Be cool if I included the pic huh ...


----------

